# Shop lights



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

I am PRETTY sure on my last visit, the Costco LED shop light was 29.99. That has a higher PAR compared to a Finnex planted + in this video measured by an apogee. The Costco LEd had 27, Finnex Planted + was 20 and the Finnex Stingray was 10. Get two or three of those for your 55.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

I have seen that video and although the Costo light does provide good PAR, the 4100k spectrum is garbage for viewing fish. Your plants will like it but you sure won't care for the way it looks. You could get one and supplement the color temperature with an additional shop light with whatever color you like. Raymond S. is always recommending something like this
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Lithonia...ng-Fluorescent-Shop-Light-1241DP-RE/202192989
which is a great bang for the buck. The diamond plate is reflective which increases PAR over the standard white finish most shop lights come with. Below is a PAR chart from Hoppy's thread with such a light listed on it. As you can see you'd be getting around 50 PAR with a single light and 100 with two which would be more than enough for a high-tech tank. Figuring in the cost of bulbs 100 PAR for under $90.00 is not too shabby. The ideal spectrum for viewing and growing plants both is around 6700K which are called "daylight" bulbs. However, with four bulbs you could run different spectrums without compromising the appearance. Throwing in a pink plant growth bulb would be a good idea but it is a T8 fixture which is a common bulb size for aquariums so the list of specialty bulbs you could utilize is nearly limitless. The upshot, and its a big upshot over T5s, is you can pick up a 10 pack of daylight bulbs at the hardware store for $34.00.


----------



## fishyfishy101 (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm sorry, I shouldn't have called it a shop light. This is what I'm talking about.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Using Shop Lighting*

Hello fishy...

A couple of 48 inch fixtures holding 2 bulbs per fixture would work well. Lowe's has this type of shop light. Make sure you get the GE 6500K bulbs. I prefer T8s at 32 watts per bulb, but the T12, 40 watt kind will work too. The entire set up would be no more than $40.00. For best results, you should remove and replace the bulbs every 8 months. If you keep less demanding plants, then switch out the bulbs once a year.

B


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

4 of those domes w/23watt bulbs would be ample lighting for a high tech 55. To give you an idea, these are 18 watt bulbs at ~19"











As for bulbs, the color rendition will vary slightly from one brand to the next, but I really like the Ulitech 5000K (Lowes has them). Sylvania 6500Ks are a little too cool for my tastes. But anywhere in that range will grow plants fine, it's just a matter of which one you like looking at.


----------



## fishyfishy101 (Nov 12, 2014)

burr740 said:


> 4 of those domes w/23watt bulbs would be ample lighting for a high tech 55. To give you an idea, these are 18 watt bulbs at ~19"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, thx. I actually like the "cool" look. Is this what your talking about.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Yep


----------

